# How to teach "sit"?



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Hi everyone - I'm attempting to teach Rexy to sit, but we're running into a big problem...mainly that he doesn't sit down! If I hold the treat over his head he just dances on two legs, but never actually sits on the floor! It must be something unique to this breed, because all the puppy training books say to hold the treat over his head until he sits, but he just won't sit down! How did you teach your fluff to sit? :blink:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

It's kind of funny because I just posted the step by step instructions on how to teach the sit command on my blog - www.barkingcorner.com - Training Tips page. 

Here is they are:

1) Stand or kneel in front of your dog. Hold a treat above your dog's head.

2) Slowly move the treat towards his tail which will cause his head to point up and his bbottom should hit the ground. *Some doggies will just walk backwards so continue to put the treat above his head until he sits. *_*Tip: It can help if you **start** near a wall so your dog cannot move to far back.* _

3) When your dogs bottom hits the ground, reward him with the treat and say the command "sit".

4) Repeat steps 1-3 until your dog sits with the command "sit". Always reward your dog for good behavior with a treat or a "good sit" and a pat once they have learned the command. 

Hope this helps!! Let me know if these work and are effective for little Rexy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Also, if Rexy is like Tyler in the beginning he wouldn't let his cute little derriere hit the cold, hard wood or tile floor. He's sit until the cows come home on a rug but rarely on a hard surface. So that might help. Now of course, he sits in our elevator so he's over that but in the beginning he was looking for comfort. :blink::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Ollie doesn't like to sit on the cold floor!! He also won't respond to "down" if he isn't on a rug or carpet!! Just don't give up!!


----------



## LexiMom (Feb 7, 2012)

Puppy79 said:


> Hi everyone - I'm attempting to teach Rexy to sit, but we're running into a big problem...mainly that he doesn't sit down! If I hold the treat over his head he just dances on two legs, but never actually sits on the floor! It must be something unique to this breed, because all the puppy training books say to hold the treat over his head until he sits, but he just won't sit down! How did you teach your fluff to sit? :blink:


I have the same problem with Cassidy - but he is so cute and well behaved I can not complain


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Just thought I'd mention....don't hold the bait high over his head, keep it fairly close and move in backward. It seems you have succeeded in teaching dancing dog.B)


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

I held the treat in front of of Shayna, said, "sit" and at first, had to push her little bottom down and then immediately gave her the treat. After a few times, you probably won't need to press her bottom to the ground. Also, I learned to have two training sessions daily: one in the morning and one in the evening. Each training session was no more than 15-20 minutes, and I repeated the command 4 or 5 times in each session. I didn't teach another command/trick until she had mastered it.


----------



## Puppy79 (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow! This worked so well! I just didn't give up until he sat on the floor and once he sat down he figured it out so quickly! It is his first real command and he's doing so well! It only took him about 25 minutes to get it down. He'll probably forget a bit but we'll practice again later today! I'm so happy!


----------



## brendaman (Mar 7, 2006)

Congratulations! For us, we started with sit, down, head-down (needed for brushing/grooming) and then stay. Also, heel for when you're out on a leash. I think those were the key commands.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Yay Rexy!!  What a smart boy. Definitely want to keep practicing until he has it completely down. Once he has sit down, I would go to the down command as it is easy to transition from a sit position.


----------



## emmy123 (Jan 22, 2012)

I know....My MissB did the same thing- she either danced or just kept backing up and she HATED it if I pushed her rear end down!!!

I realized eventually that MissB wouldn't sit on the cold bare floor- if she was on the rug or her bed or her seat beside me then that little butt will sit like nobody's business. Especially when it is a treat she likes like liver bits or real chicken!

Your Rexy is so very cute! Good job!


----------

